# Site security protocols



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Didn't this site used to be HTTPS? Because it's not currently. Concerning, given the amount of people spilling their guts on here. Any plans to change this?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Equifax is working on it.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey all,

The site is as secure as it's ever been. There is an extra layer of security that is getting added in the near future that will make that warning go away.

Adding Https to the site has always been on the "to-do" list, but it's being pumped up in priority, mostly to keep the site's reputation as a safe place. 
We have a very large network and few other company-wide rollouts in progress right now.

We have some test sites at the moment and we're just trying to eliminate as many bugs as possible before we implement it.

Hope this clarifies some thoughts,

Ed


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

A concern is that a non-https site will be downgraded by Google. https://advidi.com/google-chrome-will-penalize-non-https-websites/


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

We still got time before that happens. The most recent deadline Google is giving is July 2018, and it's been pushed back before. Regardless, we'll get this deployed as soon as we can without breaking the site

Kevin


----------

